# Sperry Top-Sider are "Made in China" !?



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I'm in the market for a new pair, but I noticed that they are now "Made in China". How long has this been the case? Does this entail a compromise in quality from the original shoe?


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

And Soylent Green is made of people! Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

There is no Easter Bunny!!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Brio1 said:


> I'm in the market for a new pair, but I noticed that they are now "Made in China". How long has this been the case? Does this entail a compromise in quality from the original shoe?


Oh, probably. Get some Russell's instead.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> There is no Easter Bunny!!


Yes, but is there a god that intervenes in the world? :icon_study:


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Charles Saturn said:


> And Soylent Green is made of people! Sorry, couldn't resist.


I'll have another EKU 28, barkeep. :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Brio1 said:


> Yes, but is there a god that intervenes in the world? :icon_study:


Yes..


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Reminder; Trad forum.

But if there were a God, there would be no Crocs!!


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> But if there were a God, there would be no Crocs!!


Even with crocs there are plenty of reasons to believe in a God. What crocs are evidence of is the effect of original sin.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

chacend said:


> Yes..


And how was he occupied during the Holocaust? :icon_study:


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

It doesn't really matter, bro. Quality is fine for a ~$75 pair of shoes. Buy a different brand if you MUST buy domestic. Just because it is made in a foreign country does not mean that it is inferior quality. *facepalm*


----------



## Yuca (Feb 19, 2011)

Brio1 said:


> I'm in the market for a new pair, but I noticed that they are now "Made in China". How long has this been the case? Does this entail a compromise in quality from the original shoe?


Welcome to the 21st century, where the price is right and the quality ain't.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Mannix said:


> It doesn't really matter, bro. Quality is fine for a ~$75 pair of shoes. Buy a different brand if you MUST buy domestic. Just because it is made in a foreign country does not mean that it is inferior quality. *facepalm*


Thank you (I'm glad that someone finally addressed my question).


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Yuca said:


> Welcome to the 21st century, where the price is right and the quality ain't.


"What is a cynic? A man who knows the price of everything and the value of nothing."
Oscar Wilde


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Brio1 said:


> Thank you (I'm glad that someone finally addressed my question).


No problem. I have five pairs of Topsiders and love them. I never have questioned their quality.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Brio1 said:


> I'm in the market for a new pair, but I noticed that they are now "Made in China". How long has this been the case? Does this entail a compromise in quality from the original shoe?


These shoes are cut a lot smaller than the ones that were made in the US. I would try them on before you buy, and not rely on mail order. If you have a wide foot, you can forget Sperry, as you will have to go with Sebago.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

A long time. And, yes.

What most people don't know is that the U.S.A. was actually *sold *to China sometime during the '90's. We're now just a form of outlet store.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

blue suede shoes said:


> These shoes are cut a lot smaller than the ones that were made in the US. I would try them on before you buy, and not rely on mail order. If you have a wide foot, you can forget Sperry, as you will have to go with Sebago.


They fit true to size in my opinion. I wear an 11.5D in bals/bluchers and 11D in a low-vamp loafer, and I buy 11.5 in Sperry's. Just sayin...


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a pair of Topsiders that's at least 15 years old. They were made in China. They look great, I just put on the spring coat of leather conditioner.


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

blue suede shoes said:


> These shoes are cut a lot smaller than the ones that were made in the US. I would try them on before you buy, and not rely on mail order. If you have a wide foot, you can forget Sperry, as you will have to go with Sebago.


I can attest to the smaller cut. I bought a pair this past weekend and it's the first time I've ever bought a 9. I typically wear a 9.5. Very glad I didn't mail order.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

blue suede shoes said:


> If you have a wide foot, you can forget Sperry, as you will have to go with Sebago.


FWIW, Sebagos come in several widths and their handsewns, for about 30 bucks more, are both well made and domestic. The Cape Horn model is a lovely shoe with a sole thick enough for walking around town and thin enough for boating. I have switched from Topsiders to Sebago and IMHO they make the superior shoe. I have been wearing both for about 30 years.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

blairrob said:


> FWIW, Sebagos come in several widths and their handsewns, for about 30 bucks more, are both well made and domestic. The Schooner model is a lovely shoe with a sole thick enough for walking around town and thin enough for boating. I have switched from Topsiders to Sebago and IMHO they make the superior shoe. I have been wearing both for about 30 years.


I completely agree. I went with the Sebago Cape Horn model, which also has a slightly thicker sole. The shoe is so comfortable that I take it on trips where I will be doing a lot of walking.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

blue suede shoes said:


> I completely agree. I went with the Sebago Cape Horn model, which also has a slightly thicker sole. The shoe is so comfortable that I take it on trips where I will be doing a lot of walking.


Actually, the shoe I am speaking of _is_ the Cape Horn, and the Schoo*dic* my boat shoe. I don't even own a Schooner, though I do have a small sloop.

Blair


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

A couple of seasons, and they are not nearly as good -- although the tread is the same. 

I had a pair of Sebago boat shoes that were OK. You might look at those...


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

blue suede shoes said:


> These shoes are cut a lot smaller than the ones that were made in the US. I would try them on before you buy, and not rely on mail order. If you have a wide foot, you can forget Sperry, as you will have to go with Sebago.





ada8356 said:


> I can attest to the smaller cut. I bought a pair this past weekend and it's the first time I've ever bought a 9. I typically wear a 9.5. Very glad I didn't mail order.


Too true. Wide Topsiders (some styles come in W) just aren't as wide as back in the day. I've had to upsize to an 11-12(!) for my paltry 10.5EE tootsies on occasion.



blairrob said:


> FWIW, Sebagos come in several widths and their handsewns, for about 30 bucks more, are both well made and domestic. The Cape Horn model is a lovely shoe with a sole thick enough for walking around town and thin enough for boating. I have switched from Topsiders to Sebago and IMHO they make the superior shoe. I have been wearing both for about 30 years.


True, they can be wider, but Docksides and their variants are far harder to break in compared to Sperry's offerings. My feet shouldn't suffer for a good fit. Maybe if I had an android who could break them in for me I could switch back to Sebago...



blairrob said:


> Actually, the shoe I am speaking of _is_ the Cape Horn, and the Schoo*dic* my boat shoe. I don't even own a Schooner, though I do have a small sloop.
> 
> Blair


The Schooner is a Rockport boat shoe. Great fit, excellent arch support, and available in many colors....still kind of clunky.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Titus_A said:


> Even with crocs there are plenty of reasons to believe in a God. What crocs are evidence of is the effect of original sin.


Well actually flip-flops were the original sin...crocs are simply a later day evolution of the 'bad!'


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Mannix said:


> They fit true to size in my opinion. I wear an 11.5D in bals/bluchers and 11D in a low-vamp loafer, and I buy 11.5 in Sperry's. Just sayin...


My experience has been to size up 1/2 especially in canvas models.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> My experience has been to size up 1/2 especially in canvas models.


I'll take that into consideration next time, thank you.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Brio1 said:


> I'm in the market for a new pair, but I noticed that they are now "Made in China". How long has this been the case? Does this entail a compromise in quality from the original shoe?


I have no idea when they started making them overseas. But I've been wearing them steadily since the early 80s, and the ones from 7-8 years ago through now are the best ever. There were some dark days before that when they were absolute crap.


----------



## Vespa (May 16, 2005)

What most people don't know is that the U.S.A. was actually [B said:


> sold [/B]to China sometime during the '90's. We're now just a form of outlet store.


Actually sold in early 2000s. Good price but all the money was squandered on a war and tax cuts.


----------



## rayk (Dec 18, 2003)

I wore Sperry top-siders for many decades and always was pleased with the quality and durability; however, my last pair, purchased just a year ago, seemed to self-destruct and have been already discarded. Whether the shortened serviceability of this last pair can be attributed to place of production is arguable, but I have nevertheless switched to the Alden Cape Code boat shoe, which is, while admittedly several times more expensive, clearly superior in construction.


----------

